# find the bunny



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

another photo I took on Cape Cod this summer, in a garden in back of a shop


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Fun!  Thanks for sharing it!

Betsy


----------

